# Visa confusion



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi!
We are a couple now living in Germany but he is from Sweden(EU) and She is from Belarus. She has a 5 year permission to stay in Germany(Also valid in Schengen) Now we plan to live halftime in Cyprus and halftime in Germany. But the rules concerning my wife confuse me. What permits does she need to be able to live longterm together with me in Cryprus

Regards

Anders Svensson
Frankfurt, Germany


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi!
> We are a couple now living in Germany but he is from Sweden(EU) and She is from Belarus. She has a 5 year permission to stay in Germany(Also valid in Schengen) Now we plan to live halftime in Cyprus and halftime in Germany. But the rules concerning my wife confuse me. What permits does she need to be able to live longterm together with me in Cryprus
> 
> Regards
> ...


Hi anders,
Welcome to the forum.
Take a look at the Cyprus Government website which has all sorts of information.
You may find the information you need there. 
Here is the link to it.
Government Web Portal - Citizen

regards Veronica


----------

